# Globalive is Alive and coming to Canada



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

The federal government is giving the green light to a
fourth wireless company in Canada, allowing Globalive Wireless
Management Corp. to start up immediately.
Industry Minister Tony Clement announced this morning that the
cabinet has determined Globalive meets Canadian ownership
requirements under the Industry Canada Act.
The Canadian Radio-Television and Telecommunications Commission
had earlier turned down Globalive's attempts to set up shop because
the company is controlled by a foreign firm, Orascom Telecom Holding
of Egypt.
But Clement argues that most of the shareholders are Canadian,
and the wireless company, based in Toronto, should be considered
Canadian.
He says he consulted with provincial governments and industry
players before overturning the CRTC ruling.
The new company would compete with Rogers Communications Inc.,
BCE Inc., and Telus Corp., who have been lobbying heavily to halt
Globalive's advances.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

KMPhotos said:


> The federal government is giving the green light to a
> fourth wireless company in Canada, allowing Globalive Wireless
> Management Corp. to start up immediately.
> Industry Minister Tony Clement announced this morning that the
> ...


Just read this as well. Good news for Canadian consumers.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

jawknee said:


> Just read this as well. Good news for Canadian consumers.


I agree. Wind will provide free unicorns and fairy dust. Making money will not even occur to them since they are subsidized by huge international corporations.

And now that the door is open, multinationals can scoop up Telus, Bell and Rogers. Oh joy.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

HowEver said:


> I agree. Wind will provide free unicorns and fairy dust. Making money will not even occur to them since they are subsidized by huge international corporations.
> 
> And now that the door is open, multinationals can scoop up Telus, Bell and Rogers. Oh joy.


Doom and gloom nationlist rhetoric aside, do you not think that this might serve as a legitimate catalyst to plateau price-gouging on *average* consumers?


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

HowEver said:


> I agree. Wind will provide free unicorns and fairy dust. Making money will not even occur to them since they are subsidized by huge international corporations.
> 
> And now that the door is open, multinationals can scoop up Telus, Bell and Rogers. Oh joy.


Absolutely the best thing that could happen for Canadian consumers.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Globalive Wireless entering the Canadian market is a bit like the Canadian dollar being on par with the American dollar - everyone expects Apple products to drop incredibly in price (or at the bare minimum sell for the same price as sold in the U.S.), and when it doesn't happen, we're all upset and angry.  The introduction of Globalive Wireless in Canada really doesn't guarantee significantly lower prices by any wireless carrier for their mobility plans.


_Waits for the future wave of anger from wireless customers..._


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Clearly, no, I don't.

But who wants to be the average consumer? Get a corporate plan or call to cancel and see what you're offered, or do both.




jawknee said:


> Doom and gloom nationlist rhetoric aside, do you not think that this might serve as a legitimate catalyst to plateau price-gouging on *average* consumers?


----------



## classicbean (Jun 7, 2008)

HowEver said:


> I agree. Wind will provide free unicorns and fairy dust. Making money will not even occur to them since they are subsidized by huge international corporations.
> 
> And now that the door is open, multinationals can scoop up Telus, Bell and Rogers. Oh joy.


This does not open the door for multinationals to scoop up the big three. This is a one-off, non-precident setting decision. 

And while I don't believe the service will be dirt cheap, it will be low enough to force the others to play ball in the pricing game.


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

HowEver said:


> And now that the door is open, multinationals can scoop up Telus, Bell and Rogers. Oh joy.


Good riddance, 

I will celebrate the failure or take overs of Canadian companies that suck,.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

How long till Rogers buys them?


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Just saw this on RFD..



> Posted by Windsider at howardforum:
> 
> Chat: $15 per month
> Unlimited WIND to WIND calling (Canada wide)
> ...


[Elect] Wind Mobile (Globalive) price plan - Page 2 - RedFlagDeals.com Forums

HowardForums: Your Mobile Phone Community & Resource - Plans and Pricing!


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

GSM network?

And, if those numbers are legit, Robbers can kiss my hairy, unwashed backside good bye.

_Na-na-na-na, na-na-na-na, hey-hey, good-bye..._


----------



## RISCHead (Jul 20, 2004)

Well, the Canadian market really isn't that big (subscriber wise) and infrastructure costs are huge - e.g. we're probably the same size as S. Korea in subscriber base, but imagine the infra costs of cell towers in Canada vs S. Korea 

So, cost reflects all of that - a small subscriber base split more than 4 ways with large suppport costs. Not much incentive to offer better rates and or even enter the market in general.

In my personal case for example, I have 2 phones on Rogers - my corporate BB and my iPhone - my BB costs have averaged about $700/month over the last 3 years.

My contract on the BB ran out many months ago - you would think Rogers would be falling over themselves to get me signed up for another 3 years - they haven't even bothered until last month when they started calling me 3 times a day..beejacon
Revenue assurance and churn management are fundamentals to telecom analytics - and they're not worried about losing me apparently - 

I see no reason to expect rates to drop at all....


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

Ottawaman said:


> Just saw this on RFD..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chat + Social Blackberry sounds perfect for me (assuming that includes BIS)


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Note this info is being denied by Globalive.

Ex-Globalive employee gets revenge by leaking the crap out of the upcoming carrier’s plans



> andrewcjduong says:
> May 20, 2009 at 8:56 PM
> This quotes are from GlobalWireless7 from Hofo and have not been modified at all, the person who leaked all this information.
> 
> ...


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

> For those disappointed about lack of iPhone on Wind, an excerpt from Toronto Star article:
> 
> 'Lacavera said the company, which will focus on high-end smartphones, will launch with the BlackBerry, but added he is in discussions to begin carrying Apple Inc.'s iPhone at a later date. He said the company will have a wide range of smartphones, from companies such as HTC Corp and the Chinese cell-maker ZTE Mobile. The entrepreneur added that an announcement on pricing plans and definite launch dates should occur in the next week.'


[Elect] Wind Mobile (Globalive) price plan - Page 17 - RedFlagDeals.com Forums

Wind Mobile ruling will rattle industry - thestar.com


----------



## classicbean (Jun 7, 2008)

*No iPhone on Wind*



Ottawaman said:


> [Elect] Wind Mobile (Globalive) price plan - Page 17 - RedFlagDeals.com Forums
> 
> Wind Mobile ruling will rattle industry - thestar.com


The iPhone won't work on Wind or any of the new providers coming next year (DAVE and Public) due to different frequencies that the iPhone doesn't support. Here's an quote from a Wind guy.

"We will not have the iPhone at launch. I like the iPhone and it’s been a game-changing product for wireless globally. I was part of the team that launched the iPhone in Prague over a year ago with Vodafone, I’ve used it quite a bit and completely appreciate why people are asking the question. But the spectrum that was auctioned (“AWS”) is at a different frequency from most of the phones currently in the market, including the iPhone. It will take a while before the iPhone works on the AWS frequency (Apple needs to decide to do it). Unless anyone knows Steve and can have him call me."

This is from the Wind Mobile site. You can read it here: WIND | Answering Questions


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Ottawaman said:


> Note this info is being denied by Globalive.
> 
> Ex-Globalive employee gets revenge by leaking the crap out of the upcoming carrier’s plans


Marketing at it's finest... an ex-employee is gonna bitch at how much better his ex-employers rates are? Gee, that will hurt them! I say the whole statement is Bs, but nonetheless, if they are that good, I will be a client!


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

(repeat of a previous post)

If too many of us sign up at once, won't there be a serious risk of breaking Wind?


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Wind Mobile to partner with Blockbuster



> New wireless phone company Wind Mobile has allied itself with movie and game rental chain Blockbuster Canada and will begin sales from outlets in Toronto and Calgary in the near future.


That should give them cheaper exposure than if they were to build retail outlets themselves.

Go Wind!!!


----------



## bsenka (Jan 27, 2009)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> Marketing at it's finest... an ex-employee is gonna bitch at how much better his ex-employers rates are? Gee, that will hurt them! I say the whole statement is Bs, but nonetheless, if they are that good, I will be a client!


It could hurt them if the info is false. If expectations are for really competitive rates, and the actually release is the same thing everyone else has, a big consumer let-down could drive away even customers who otherwise might have given them a chance.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Wind to announce cellphone pricing Wednesday


----------



## bsenka (Jan 27, 2009)

Have they actually announced what their infrastructure plans are? Are they building their own towers, or just piggy-backing off of others? 

Coverage is more important than the rates and the phones, IMO. The only reason I don't have an iPhone is GSM gets zero bars most of the places I go. Rogers has never covered the areas I need (and have claimed no intention to), and Bell/Telus/MTS haven't got their towers ready for GSM where I need them yet.


----------



## jeepguy (Apr 4, 2008)

chas_m said:


> (repeat of a previous post)
> 
> If too many of us sign up at once, won't there be a serious risk of breaking Wind?


and there will be a real stink if coverage is not there.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

The prices appear to be the same. I found them on a site posted today. I can't get into Wind right now, which is no suprise.

For me, I get better rates on Rogers. I don't use my phone much, but I do use it to text and surf quite a bit. (Let's say that the iPhone did work on Wind). With that I would need to have the $35 data plan, the $35 Always Talk plan... would need to also pay for texts as I may do 100-200 a month.

I have a $45 plan with Rogers, 150 minutes, unlimited calling after 5pm, 500MB data, 1000LD for $5 and Visual Voicemail and receive a $15 a month discount. Not sure why and I'm not asking. Likely as I have been with them forever... and i have a pretty face. 80)


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

CBC News - Technology & Science - Wind Mobile launches service



> The company said it will welcome other phones onto its network, including the upcoming rumoured Google phone, but not all handsets will work on it. Only new phones designed to work on Advanced Wireless Spectrum are compatible, so many current GSM phones — including Apple's iPhone — will not work.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

> Only new phones designed to work on Advanced Wireless Spectrum are compatible, so many current GSM phones — including Apple's iPhone — will not work.


Have to buy the phone outright upfront. No issues with that. With the money I'll save using their $35/month option over Robbers current bend me over rates, I'll have a new phone paid for in less than 18 months.

No contracts? Perfect!

Go Wind!!!


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm not giving up my iPhone so I'll be sticking with Rogers...


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> I'm not give up my iPhone so I'll be sticking with Rogers...


Here's to hoping that the forthcoming model supports the AWS spectrum. 

For those interested and who use blackberries, here's a link to a globe article comparing blackberry plans.
reportonbusiness.com: globeinvestor.com - Wind Mobile launches new cellphone services


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> I'm not give up my iPhone so I'll be sticking with Rogers...


Sometimes I travel 10 minutes north of Toronto, so Globalive isn't all that appealing to me for the few dollars saved, if that.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Since there isn't an "home zone" in Ottawa.. Wind isn't an option for Ottawans anyways... as far as I can tell...


----------



## corey111 (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm hoping that in a year and a half they'll have rolled out more coverage throughout the country and expanded their line-up to include the iPhone.
At that point my contract will have expired with Rogers, it will have given the big 3 time to compete with the new plans offered by wind mobile and things will be interesting.
At that point, I think there will be a lot of iPhone users who got the phone when it came out officially free of their contracts and looking for somewhere new to go.
I can't wait to see what happens.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> Since there isn't an "home zone" in Ottawa.. Wind isn't an option for Ottawans anyways... as far as I can tell...


They have spectrum in Ottawa and they are looking for RF engineering staff in Ottawa. That means you'll see these guys in summer 2010.

For what it's worth their corporate culture is one of opulence with an office in Prime Toronto real estate overlooking Lake Ontario. They paid $Millions for licenses in all major cities across Canada - excluding Quebec. In order to pay this back they need customers, and quite frankly their offering is pretty conservative. So all I see is high expenditures and very slow growth which is a prescription for failure. I give them 2 to 3 years.


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

Telus has me and my BBerry Storm hostage for another 2+ years, sadly. I asked about switching to an iPhone. Sure, for more than $300 and a year to wait it out. I have a Touch. I guess I'll just watch the madness from the sidelines, so what the landscape looks like in a couple of years.


----------

